# diagnosis newborn subsequent visit



## susanlwright (Dec 17, 2008)

What do physicians use for a Newborn Subsequent and/or discharge Visit?  Is V30.0_ ONLY for the day of birth?  Does anyone know of any written material that covers this?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 18, 2008)

If it is a healthy newborn, V30.0X is all you need to report for initial, subsequent and discharge services.


----------

